# u got to have a look!



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

christmas time..

http://homeshopping.24studio.co.uk/search/party animal

how cute!!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

My sister has the sudio catalogue and I have demanded that she order me the mini cards and the trio of wrapping paper.
But I only asked her coz when I've looked before you couldn't order from the studio site without having an account, now it says you can so I'll order myself, woohoo.
It's all soooooo cute.


----------



## mstori (May 22, 2009)

its lush isnt it! i havent got a bank card though  

probs just as well as i would order too much lol


----------

